# speeding



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

A friend has just sent me a text he was caught speeding doing 74k in a 50 zone.

He was fined 150e on the spot. ouch that will teach him not to speed.

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As a matter of interest where did that happen Andy? Alan.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

inkey-2008 said:


> A friend has just sent me a text he was caught speeding doing 74k in a 50 zone.
> 
> He was fined 150e on the spot. ouch that will teach him not to speed.
> 
> Andy


What was the rush? Motorhomes are about relaxation. As you say, he won't do it again in a hurry!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

On the Vielha road out Spain near the tunnel. 

Andy


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

Where I agree that Motorhomes are about relaxation, I say that tongue in cheek as we don't have ours yet, I think this forum gets hung up about speeding.

I speed on my motorbike and in the car at times when I feel it is safe to do so, does that make me a bad person? To some yes to others no.

Are a lot of users so anti speeding because they often get overtaken at speed by angry motorists who have been stuck behind them for ages?

The fact that he considers you a friend I would have thought your response may have been more along the lines of 'hard luck' not 'that will teach him'

Also by pressing Ctrl+Alt+4 you get the very handy € sign.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank's Andy, care is needed in Spain at the minute, it can be difficult at times to be sure/remember what the limit is. 150 is a big fine too, Alan.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

inkey-2008 said:


> A friend has just sent me a text he was caught speeding doing 74k in a 50 zone.
> 
> He was fined 150e on the spot. ouch that will teach him not to speed.
> 
> Andy


To be quite honest, your friend got away very lightly!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Scolds,
Now not only do I feel guilty about being pre occupied by speeding and being overtaken by angry motorists I am distraught about not knowing where the € sign is on your computer.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

BillCreer said:


> Scolds,
> Now not only do I feel guilty about being pre occupied by speeding and being overtaken by angry motorists I am distraught about not knowing where the € sign is on your computer.
> 
> Thanks
> Bill


Very funny made me laugh


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I have mentioned this before, a lot of bridges in Portugal,have a "50" Km. speed limit on them,it is a favourite place for the police to set up speed MONITORS!!!,not TRAPS, so let this be your second warning.
I speed,and before someone shouts "HOOLIGAN", if you want to be picky,31mph,is speeding in a 30.mph zone.So lets the majority of us think,"There but for the grace of God go i".
Gearjammer


----------

